# Ontario IFAA champs



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

52 here.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

*ifaa*

300 51


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

57x for me


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

Preliminary results are up...2 sites have not reported yet.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Good scores!.......make me not want to go shoot with you guys.......


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

Final results are in to the Prez all sites reporting along with revisions

190 archers participating

thanks again

start preparing for the Fita (10ring) champs at the end of Feb, PKG's going out this weekend to host sites


Sean

indoor co-ordinator


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

all sites have been published


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

hey captain, I believe Ken Steele is male, 
might want to check the html on the webpage

it says

Master Female Recurve 
Name Total Hits X's 
G Ken Steele 240 59 13 

cheers


----------

